# My very first kids! (Nubians), any awesome name ideas? The only goat I've ev...



## FreedomStarr (Oct 21, 2014)

A buckling, blonde with moon spots and white belt I think.







his sister is brown with moon spots and frosted ears.

Maybe I can get better pictures of them now that they are bounding around.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations ! Very pretty  
Do you have a theme or anything ?
Parents names ?

Salsa and Chili 
Mercury and Venus
Beryl and Dutch
Allieska and Colton
Persia and Matisse
Tonka and Vilerie


----------



## FreedomStarr (Oct 21, 2014)

Mama's name is bixia's blessing. I'm terribly uncreative and they need registered names. Ivy Ridge will be the first part since I bought the doe bred. The only goat I've ever named was "goaty goat", so you see my problem... Haha


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , the registered names make a difference then , scratch the other suggestions , lol..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What was the bucks name ?


----------



## FreedomStarr (Oct 21, 2014)

To be honest, I don't remeber, haha- it is on the breeding slip I have somewhere. I'll have to look it up. Did not think of it because he isn't my goat


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats ok  You want to put the bucks initials first , then the name you choose…

Say his name is Skylines Handsome Fella , you would use the HF then the name you want. Or if he has one name , you can use the first three letters of that name , like , Hershey , you would use HER.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ivy Ridge Angel Wings or Angel Kisses
For the buckling….Ivy Ridge Clouds Halo Boy

ADGA allows 30 or 32 spaces i believe , i forgot , so you have to count every letter and every space in between. These names ( without the sire's initials and spaces in between ) is 21 and 25 , which is fine.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ivy Ridge Puddin and Pi (math joke if they were born on the 3.14.15 :bday
if not then 

buck
Ivy Ridge puddin and pie
Ivy Ridge Proud Romey ( my nubian buck was Proud Romey,now deceased)
Ivy Ridge Sir Reginal
Doe
Ivy Ridge bixia's Gift ( or Lady) Sara
Ivy Ridge lady Guinevere
Ivy Ridge Gypsy Queen..


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Ivy Ridge Bixia's Pride - boy
Ivy Ridge Bixia's Joy - girl


Or 
Ivy Ridge Blessings Pride
Ivy Ridge Blessings Joy


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Doe:
Ivy Ridge Bixia's Grace ~or~ Ivy Ridge Saving Grace
Ivy Ridge Bless My Heart
Ivy Ridge Sweet Dove
Ivy Ridge Bixia's Hope (or Charity)
Ivy Ridge Bixia's Cherub
Ivy Ridge Celeste, to go with Celestial

Buck:
Ivy Ridge Gift O' Glory
Ivy Ridge Benedict (after benedictus, Latin for blessing)
Ivy Ridge Bixia's Braveheart
Ivy Ridge Fighting Spirit
Ivy Ridge Bixia's Guardian


----------



## FreedomStarr (Oct 21, 2014)

I suck at tasking goat pictures, haha. They are really adorable in person







I like the idea of using bixia's name for the girl. Do you think Ivy Ridge Bixi Dust sounds silly for the girl?


----------



## FreedomStarr (Oct 21, 2014)

Ivy ridge Pudding and Pie for my buck sounds super cute. They are all better than I could do!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Ooh, Bixi Dust is an adoreable name, and clever! It'll go great with Pudding and Pie. You're better at names than you thought  

They're beautiful little goats btw


----------



## FreedomStarr (Oct 21, 2014)

I got the ideas from y'all, happybleats said pudding n pie. I've been calling them little boy and little girl lol. Thanks you guys. Do you have Nubians canyon trail?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I HAD nubian/Boer and nubian/lamancha crosses, but I sold them to my neighbors so I can focus on college. It's lonely without them, but they're in good hands and I can visit them


----------



## FreedomStarr (Oct 21, 2014)

I got the ideas from y'all, happybleats said pudding n pie. I've been calling them little boy and little girl lol. Thanks you guys. Do you have Nubians canyon trail?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The girl could be Amelia and the boy Orville or Wilbur


----------

